# postfix postgresql dependency



## cm-vdp (Oct 17, 2019)

I have upgraded several servers from freebsd 11.2p4 to freebsd 12.0p10.
After I ran the command "pkg upgrade" postfix was removed.
Now I want to reinstall postfix by running "pkg install postfix". But it will remove postgresql

```
Updating LocalRepo repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    260 B   0.3kB/s    00:01
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%  135 KiB 138.0kB/s    00:01
Processing entries: 100%
LocalRepo repository update completed. 535 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (2 conflicting)
  - postgresql11-client-11.5 [LocalRepo] conflicts with postgresql95-client-9.5.19 [installed] on /usr/local/bin/clusterdb
  - postgresql11-client-11.5 [LocalRepo] conflicts with postgresql95-client-9.5.19 [LocalRepo] on /usr/local/bin/clusterdb
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 5 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        postgresql95-contrib-9.5.19
        postgresql95-client-9.5.19
        postgresql95-server-9.5.19

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        postfix: 3.4.7,1 [LocalRepo]
        postgresql11-client: 11.5 [LocalRepo]

Number of packages to be removed: 3
Number of packages to be installed: 2

The operation will free 11 MiB.
```
How can I fix this ? 
I am using a local repo with poudriere


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 17, 2019)

Have a look at the reply in this Thread 71190. Set as default version 9.5


----------



## msplsh (Oct 17, 2019)

I ran into a problem where PHP updated their default to 11 so if postfix is going to require 9.5, that's going to be a bother.


----------



## cm-vdp (Oct 18, 2019)

T-Daemon said:


> Have a look at the reply in this Thread 71190. Set as default version 9.5


I have find this in /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf

```
# Prefer PostgreSQL 11
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=pgsql=11
```
Do I have to change this to 9.5 ? And rebuild the packages with "poudriere bulk ..." ?


----------



## cm-vdp (Oct 18, 2019)

I have found a workaround. I rebuild postfix without the pgsql-option. (OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=PGSQL)


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2019)

cm-vdp said:


> Do I have to change this to 9.5 ? And rebuild the packages with "poudriere bulk ..." ?


Correct.


----------

